
Can Yahoo Be Rescued? - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2011/11/02/can-yahoo-be-rescued/
======
antoinehersen
The debaters suggestion is that Yahoo need a miracle, aka a Steve Job to bring
innovation and focus. Sounds like the leaked memo urging employe to
"accelerate innovation, reignite inspiration, and give our users what they
want now". If only someone sent that memo sooner !

------
puranjay
Three words: nope. Nope. Nope.

